# WTB: Meyer's 17165 & 07333



## Gregorylighting (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking for used Meyers EZ Plus mount for 2011 GMC Sierra 1500 - Part # 17165
Looking for Meyers adapter harness 07333

Please contact me if you have one.

Thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Cannot hardly beat $ 450.00

http://www.storksplows.com/meyer-17...rra-chevrolet-gmc-4x4-mdii-ez-plus-mount.html

Not certain if they are a supporter of the this site however ?


----------

